# Tetra Safe Start



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I was clicking around on Tetra's website.

They have added a product called "Safe Start" to their water treatment line. I think this is the new version of BioSpira. It will probably have more commercial success since it is under the Tetra banner and does not appear to need refrigeration.

From Tetra's product description:









SafeStart accelerates the establishment of the bio-filter in newly set-up freshwater aquariums. The live bacteria start working immediately to provide a safe and healthy environment for your fish without the long wait. SafeStart can also be used after a water change, when adding new fish or after medicating.


Features and Benefits
- Live nitrifying bacteria start working immediately to reduce dangerous ammonia and nitrite.
- SafeStart prevents new tank syndrome for healthy fish.
- The patented mix of Nitrosomonas, Nitrosospira and Nitrospira is proven to work.
- Shelf stable formula requires no refrigeration for added convenience.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Why would you it after a water change if the bio isn't in the water but in the filter and surfaces of the tank? 

Are they just trying to get you to use more of it like every other product instructions do?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, they're just trying to get you to buy more of it.

BioSpira also instructs you to use it whenever adding new fish.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I just took a ride over to PetSmart to see if they have it in. Nope.

It will probably take a few weeks or months for it to break.


----------

